# Things we always wanted to ask Derrel



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

*Where the heck ya been lately?!?!?!*


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 5, 2015)

"What the HELL, man? What. The. Hell?"


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2015)

Really?  That's the best you got?  I always meant to ask him where you could still get a $2.00 haircut in this day and age!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Really?  That's the best you got?  I always meant to ask him where you could still get a $2.00 haircut in this day and age!



I'm bald, so the price of haircuts is meaningless to me.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2015)

Why have I only seen your texts but no images?


----------



## 407370 (Jan 5, 2015)

So, Canon or Nikon.......


----------



## manny212 (Jan 5, 2015)

Glasses or contacts ?


----------



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm 13, so how old are you?


----------



## BillM (Jan 5, 2015)

Haven't heard a peep from him since the cafeteria closed for renovations. Maybe he'll return when the burrito bar is back up and running


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 5, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Why have I only seen your texts but no images?



You beat me to it lol 

Oh well, do you give lessons? I never seen an image one but you always make since with your advice.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2015)

please describe in detail the good and bad nuances of every camera and every lens you have ever owned.  Put it in book form, so that I can copywrite it and publish it.

Also, tell me again why the Nikon 85mm/1.8 AF-D is a junk lens ?


yes, I spelled copyright incorrectly


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 5, 2015)

What the hell is dynamic range?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> What the hell is dynamic range?



A stove with a 4-octave singing voice.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 5, 2015)

What other 3 flavor enhancements do you take on your fishing trips?  The fist three should be a given.  Salt (Kosher or Sea?), Fresh Ground Pepper and a fresh lemon.

Go!


----------



## pgriz (Jan 5, 2015)

Explain to me again why color-aware metering is important.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2015)

What was Mathew Brady _really_ like?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

Why is uniWB green?


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2015)

Made any new recordings lately?


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2015)

terri said:


> Made any new recordings lately?



Girl, you beat me to it! I swear I was about to ask that


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2015)

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Made any new recordings lately?
> ...


 Great minds, Lenny.   Great minds...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 5, 2015)

What's a Bronica?


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2015)

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 6, 2015)

mishele said:


> Boxers or briefs?



NOOOOO, don't ask THAT!! You might just find out there's a THIRD option, lol!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2015)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Boxers or briefs?
> ...


Commando probably !!


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2015)

I heard he was recovering from the surgery to have the stick removed.

Sadly tho the bug wasn't killed so they they have to go back in.


----------



## KenC (Jan 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is dynamic range?
> ...



Why, as I'm having a kitchen redone, did they not offer me this option?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 6, 2015)

Seriously, where DO you store all that information ?


----------



## pgriz (Jan 6, 2015)

Does the rule of thirds work with portrait orientation?


----------



## baturn (Jan 6, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I love the images my camera takes in horizontal orientation.  What camera should I buy so I can take photos in the vertical orientation?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2015)

Why don't camera makers make a Black & White only digital camera !!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> What's a Bronica?


and what type of cream helps it stop itching ?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Why don't camera makers make a Black & White only digital camera !!


They do.  Try and keep up with the program, okay?  Thanks!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't camera makers make a Black & White only digital camera !!
> ...


More to the point is: why the heck should we care?


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2015)

What are your superstitious tricks to make sure the Ducks will beat the pants off the Bucks?


----------



## Forkie (Jan 7, 2015)

If there's no one around to hear the shutter, does it make a sound?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 7, 2015)

Why do you think that the same 10-12 people make 90% of the post here on TPF?


----------



## Designer (Jan 7, 2015)

I only do this to avoid work.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 8, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Why do you think that the same 10-12 people make 90% of the post here on TPF?



Because we scare any poor newbie that dares post a picture for C&C?!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Why don't camera makers make a Black & White only digital camera !!


Have you been asleep for the last 18 months, Leica Monochrom


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2015)

Never mind him, has anyone seen his brother Derrel or his other brother Derrel ?


----------



## pgriz (Jan 8, 2015)

BillM said:


> Never mind him, has anyone seen his brother Derrel or his other brother Derrel ?



Oh.  Does that mean that one of the Derrels is evil?  Or a clone?  And if a clone, does the clone have to periodically go through a regeneration process?  So many unanswered questions!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

What are the odds of the Oregon Ducks winning the Super Bowl this year ?


yeah, yeah, I know .. college


----------



## Designer (Jan 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> What are the odds of the Oregon Ducks winning the Super Bowl this year ?
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah, I know .. college


Dood!  You're confusing them with the ANAHEIM ducks!  The Super Bowl is HOCKEY, remember?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2015)

Why isn't Derrel answering anyones questions?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Why isn't Derrel answering anyones questions?


His clones must have abducted him


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Why isn't Derrel answering anyones questions?



He probably got annoyed of me calling on his BS... Oops.


----------



## limr (Jan 8, 2015)

Why hast thou forsaken us?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 8, 2015)

Maybe he is working on a major motion cartoon..using.....us :}
Nancy


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2015)

Who the hell is Darrel?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Who the hell is Darrel?


It's D-E-R-R-E-L
We don't know who Darrel is ...

looks like he's still posting on FaceBook .. he's processing a ton of images from a few photoshoots he's had.  How dare he eh?  you'd think he was a photographer or something ?

he's also complained about the uniform the Ducks are going to use at the championship game.  I'd complain too!!

LOL


----------



## Buckster (Jan 8, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the most horrible, how horrible is a Yongnuo flash?

Are all the users of every Adobe product Adobe shill butt-suckers, or just the ones who use Photoshop?

When Apple takes over the world, what will your new Apple Fanboi rank be?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> We don't know who Darrel is ...


----------



## otherprof (Jan 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> *Where the heck ya been lately?!?!?!*


Are you participating under another name? Will soon discover the truth, as I have just obtained an anti-aliasing filter Nikon didn't need anymore, and will apply it to all posts.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 8, 2015)

Can't imagine where Derrel is, with all the love he's missing out on..


----------



## jkzo (Jan 15, 2015)

Any news about him


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 15, 2015)

jkzo said:


> Any news about him


Nothing on Derrel but they did find the AirAsia fuselage.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2015)

he's still trying to get out of shock ... his Facebook post from the other day 





> WHAT's "on my mind?" Oh....Duck football, I guess...



he's also seems to be active on Instagram.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> he's still trying to get out of shock ... his Facebook post from the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, Derrel is dissing the TPF?!


----------



## 407370 (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him


----------



## jake337 (Feb 12, 2015)

So,  can I borrow that 200 f2 or what?


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2015)

407370 said:


> I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him



Where?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2015)

limr said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him I saw him
> ...



Pix, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 12, 2015)

He is back. (I even had a nice conversation with Derrel.)


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great thread guys! Keep it up!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> He is back. (I even had a nice conversation with Derrel.)


I had a brief conversation with him, as well.  He didn't go into details, but mentioned Alpha Centauri and a damaged hyper-drive phase six LASER.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2015)

Does he really live in a town called .. Clackamas ??


----------



## unpopular (Feb 14, 2015)

Why won't you add me to your friend list on facebook?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2015)

Derrel was last seen:
Today at 1:22 AM


----------



## sm4him (Feb 14, 2015)

He's baaaaaacccccccckkkkkkk.... 

And I'm glad!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2015)

Is he covered with clear Jell-O and laying in a bathtub?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 14, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Is he covered with clear Jell-O and laying in a bathtub?



NO way!

That jello was NOT clear.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2015)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Is he covered with clear Jell-O and laying in a bathtub?
> ...



Neither was my memory.


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Darrel replied to a thread the other day.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 14, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> Darrel replied to a thread the other day.


where ?
which one ??
Is it really him, or his Brother Derrel  ?   or his other brother Derrel?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Darrel replied to a thread the other day.
> ...




The Coffee House Page 315 Photography Forum


----------

